# Paragon



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally got this boxed up today, sounds great


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 4, 2020)

That looks super clean...
I like the purple pot covers... that’s a nice touch !!
And the the original diodes..!.!
You went all the way on this one... 
where did you get those trim pots???
I’ve never seen those???


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 4, 2020)

These are Barry's pot condoms if I am not mistaken from guitarpcb.com


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 4, 2020)

I would love to get some of those connectors thought !


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> These are Barry's pot condoms if I am not mistaken from guitarpcb.com


Yes they are
Edit: Just to be clear, I'm not the "Barry" from guitarpcb


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> That looks super clean...
> I like the purple pot covers... that’s a nice touch !!
> And the the original diodes..!.!
> You went all the way on this one...
> ...


The trim pots no telling, I've bought them so many places, got the diodes off a guy on Etsy I think he was in Sweden

Edit: Trimmers came from Digikey CT6EP503-ND


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> I would love to get some of those connectors thought !


I think I got those after googling Molex connectors on Amazon or from a link someone posted here on the forum after seeing them on their build

Edit: https://www.amazon.com/Shappy-Piece...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WGW0V3VKKWGXGS1EW0F5


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks Barry I think I will order some. I always box before I do graphics, this would be very useful. Especially when you gotta troubleshoot . Great build by the way! I forgot to say it my other post


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 4, 2020)

Barry said:


> The trim pots no telling, I've bought them so many places, got the diodes off a guy on Etsy I think he was in Sweden
> 
> Edit: Trimmers came from Digikey CT6EP503-ND


Thanks Barry I’m about to have to make a Digikey order anyway I’ll check them out...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2020)

Sweet!   I can't believe my eyes - Robert put an IC in sideways?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Barry said:


> Finally got this boxed up today, sounds greatView attachment 3835View attachment 3836


How Long have you had the Board, The Split V2 has been around for a Bit?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> How Long have you had the Board, The Split V2 has been around for a Bit?


Hey, Man, it's Vintage!


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> How Long have you had the Board, The Split V2 has been around for a Bit?


I got it just before the new version came out, for some reason I already had the long legged pots, so it wasn't an issue for me

Edit: Not to mention I'm a terrible procrastinator at every step of the process, especially the graphics, this board has been on my bench with many others populated for months, awaiting enclosure drilling, then graphics and then decent weather to clear coat.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 5, 2020)

Barry said:


> Finally got this boxed up today, sounds greatView attachment 3835View attachment 3836


Here's Purple to match those Pot Condominiums!:


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow Barry that looks awesome both inside and out !  Congrats...

Mike


----------



## TheSin (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice build! How do you like the pedal so far?


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Nice build! How do you like the pedal so far?


I like it a lot! I built the Paragon mini using common diodes and as it's been said not really anything special about the mojo diodes


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 5, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Here's Purple to match those Pot Condominiums!:
> 
> View attachment 3850


Photoshop skills too?


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice build!  And love the connectors on the power jack, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> Nice build!  And love the connectors on the power jack, thanks for posting the link.


You're welcome, someone else on the forum here turned me on to those


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks great Barry!


----------

